# Diff whining. Anyone else have the same issue?



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

Anyone else's syncro have a diff that whines? I replaced all the wheel bearings so ruled that out. It has a high pitch on the freeway and will go away if I put it in neutral at speed. Anyone been having a similiar issue? 
One more thing, there's a bit of slack/lash on the main driveshaft so every time I upshift it "clunks". What have been your experiences??? 

thanks


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

My rear diff (I think) whines from 55-60. Doesn't usually bother me.

I replaced my drive shaft with a rebuilt unit. On my old one the CV joints had quite a bit of play in them. However, sometimes your rear sub-frame bushings are the culprit of noises back there.


----------

